# Cheapest Datnoid!



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

This is the smallest and the cheapest Indo Datnoid I can find across GTA...

4.5" for $65

 

it's the LAST ONE too!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I remember when I was selling off my IT's I was asking like 150 for a 8'' now look at the prices they are just stupid. These fish are not hard to come by the guys who own these LFS are just jacking up the prices.

8 months ago that fish would of cost you 50 max

Looks good though


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Jackson said:


> I remember when I was selling off my IT's I was asking like 150 for a 8'' now look at the prices they are just stupid. These fish are not hard to come by the guys who own these LFS are just jacking up the prices.
> 
> 8 months ago that fish would of cost you 50 max
> 
> Looks good though


That's 8 months ago, now it's different! Even the States are not getting any small indo in!

I am afraid that 8 more months later, these so call 4" ish, wouldn't even exist in lfs anymore

This is like the ST few years ago, fewer and fewer, and all of a sudden, no more in the market!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> That's 8 months ago, now it's different! Even the States are not getting any small indo in!
> 
> I am afraid that 8 more months later, these so call 4" ish, wouldn't even exist in lfs anymore
> 
> This is like the ST few years ago, fewer and fewer, and all of a sudden, no more in the market!


It all comes down to the fact that these fish are being shipped out by opium smoking morons who cant bag a fish properly so they are not surviving the trips half or even more than half of the time. They are also coming in full of ich and other parasites so most stores wont bother with them. It is just not worth it.

It is a shame that these fish have been killed off by the hobby in less than a few years.


----------

